# Good Sub-Compact, Compact Pistols for Concealed Carry



## cadmancan

I know these questions are so subjective but I need assistance whittling the immense choices out there to 3-4 that I can test. I dont have a large amount of cash to test 20 handguns + ammo. Here is what I am after and hopefully I can get some assistance.

-Want 380 or 9mm concealed Compact, Sub-Sompact.
-Would like to keep it under $525.
-Want something that is fairly easy to carry
-Want stopping power but dont want to sacrafice accuracy since some are better than others at 25 yards
-Recent issue of American Rifleman shows that several of the ACPs have malfunction issues so this is a cause of great concern
-Was interested in Ruger LCP and Kel-Tec P3AT but the sights make it difficult to get a good sight picture.
-Have small-mid size hand

I understand I need to get a good feel of the weapon since its a personal choice but with the immense amount of choices it makes the process difficult and costly. Appreciate any advice/ help offered.


----------



## MonsterB

If you want stopping power a 380 is not the best way to go...not to mention the fact its next to impossible to find amo..stick with 9mm and considder the glock 26...may be the best concealed carry gun on the market, go on the glock gssf site, get a 35$ membership, then go pick up your new glock for 398$ at a gssf dealer. You will have a nice chunk of change left for ammo.


----------



## MonsterB

the glock 26 also conceals great inside the waistband or out...I carry mine mostly in a leather outside waistband holster, I find it more comfy with an untucked shirt...you can also get a million different holsters for it and they are easy to find.


----------



## recoilguy

I would get a Kahr CW9 It is a thin easy to carry very reliable accurate weapon for around 425 bucks. It only weighs about 16 oz. is .9" thick whick makes it conceal very easily. You can buy a holster for it form the likes of www.jndtactical.com for 50 bucks or any of the many many other choices and you are set for daily carry for under 500 bucks.

I have been carrying mine everyday for sometime now and can easily and comfortably carry it in jeans a a Tee shirts as well as Kaki's and and a dress shirt tucked in. It is invisible to everyone around.

The Kahr is a great looking weapon too not that that matters but it is. I will always recommend the Kahr CW9 to anyone who asks. but when they limit their search to those under 500 bucks to me it is by far and away the best choice.

RCG


----------



## Bisley

I agree on the Glock 26, or an XD-9SC, for that matter, as being a good IWB 9mm. The Kahrs are great single stack 9mm's and somewhat easier to conceal, although, in my opinion, once you settle on IWB style carry, the double-stacks are not much harder to conceal, and give you a few more rounds.

If you are not an experienced handgunner, the short barreled pistols are going to take a lot of practice. The pocket sized .380's are even more difficult to master, and are not very pleasant to practice with...not to even mention that .380 ammo is hard to find, at the moment. Both the P3AT and the LCP are good 'mouse' guns, if that's what you have to settle for, but I wouldn't recommend them if you can manage a G-26 or a Kahr 9mm.


----------



## buck32

Have an LCP - not fun to shoot but is good for a pocket gun when the 9mm can not be concealed well.
EDC is a Beretta PX4sc. Next is a Kahr PM9 then the LCP. Also own and carry once in a great while an XD9sc. Beretta is a little big but I like the way I shoot it and the way it feels in my hand.

If funds are a deciding issue then look at the XD9sc. Nice shooter, accurate, feels good in the hand and decent price.

By the way, Welcome to the forum from Big Sky Country.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*About Small Guns:*
If you are comparatively new to shooting handguns, be aware that compact, and especially sub-compact, pistols are extremely difficult to control, and very hard to shoot accurately, effectively, and well.
To shoot a small pistol well enough to save your life requires lots of extra practice and a whole lot of discomfort. The learning curve is steep and rocky.
If you have the means, or a helpful and well-equipped friend who is willing to lend you a gun, you will find it better to begin with a full-size pistol, learn to shoot it well, and than switch to a smaller one.
Compact and sub-compact pistols are for experienced shooters. Gain experience first.


----------



## Tucker

I have a Glock 23 and love it!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Boss

I recently went through the same process that you are in now. After months of searching my top three were

1) Springfield XD Sub Compact in 9mm
2) Glock 26
3) Smith and Wesson M&P C

I ended up going with the Springfield XD9SC and love it. Like the guy said before, they are a little harder to master as far as shooting. But they are still a blast to punch holes with and will certainly do the job for CC.


----------



## PhilR.

A good compact such as the one's listed in Boss' post would be a great place to start. Their size makes them a bit easier to hide, but they are also plenty large enough for a novice to control easily, especially if you get the extended mags. They are as accurate and reliable as anything else you could get in your budget. You could also add the Walther P99c and their PPS, although they won't be in your stated budget.

I would also agree that a small pistol such as most .380's is a poor choice for a novice, for the many reasons already detailed.

The Kahr CW9 is also an excellent suggestion, and is probably the way I would go if I could only have one CCW. I have two girlfriends that have them, and they both shoot wonderfully well with them. Both have average-sized female hands, and control is not an issue. I would have one myself, if I didn't already have a PM9 (which I would not recommend for you).


----------



## cadmancan

*Good Sub-Copact.......Carry*

Thanks alot! I appreciate everyones input. I know feel as if I can make a much better, informed choice. :smt033


----------



## flieger67

Another thing to be aware of with the sub-compact Glock 26 is that you won't be able to fit all of your shooting-hand fingers on the grip. That can make it more difficult for a new shooter to handle the pistol. However, you can get extension pieces on the front of the magazine that will give you a finger rest/gripping surface for your pinkie. That small piece of rubber on the magazine will make the overall size of the gun just a small bit bigger but you may find it a non-issue for concealment and more than worth it for an improved hold on the gun.

This is a picture of a Glock 26 with extension on the magazine:










Good luck on your decision.


----------



## hideit

glock 26 and a ruger lcp inside your pocket in a holster


----------



## zetti1

Why do you not recommend the PM9 and you do recommend the CW9? I am new to the Kahr line and am trying to get a better understanding of the guns.


----------



## recoilguy

The reason I offered the CW9 as a choice and not the PM is because the OP stated a limit on spending and the PM9 puts the cost of ownership above the set limit. The CW is a fine weapon and in my opinion a real bargin at 400ish bucks. It is not a carry often shoot infrequently type of weapon like some other less costly 9mm's are.

I once again offer the CW9 and a www.jndtactical.com holster as the set up that will fill your needs and make you smile every day you own it.

Of course this is just my opinion it is based on my experiance and how happy I am with my set up. The CW shots great and never wears you out at the range. You will be very pleased with the results you get from her and the ease it is to clean and care for the weapon.

RCG


----------



## zetti1

Thanks for responding. I didn't know if it had to do with the barrel size, reliability, etc. The more I read about Kahr, the more impressed I am. What do you think about the K9? There is a used one in a local gun shop. As a matter of fact, that is the only reason why I became interested in Kahrs.


----------



## Bisley

zetti1 said:


> Thanks for responding. I didn't know if it had to do with the barrel size, reliability, etc. The more I read about Kahr, the more impressed I am. What do you think about the K9? There is a used one in a local gun shop. As a matter of fact, that is the only reason why I became interested in Kahrs.


I own a K-9 an it is an excellent pistol for concealed carry. Very accurate and dependable, and very comfortable, carried IWB or OWB.


----------

